# Oil for wooden carriage?



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello! I was wondering about oiling my wooden carriage. Someone mentioned I should do that, especially because I live in the desert-very hot and dry. I can see there is good reason too, but I've never oiled wood before! I have no idea what to use. I don't think it's the same as oiling my saddles... which I have to do frequently. Dry climates kill nice leather and wood 

So what type of oil do I use and how should I go about doing it? Was the person wrong-do I not oil the carriage? It recently had a fresh coat of paint-in pretty much perfect condition (it was recently restored-it's a vintage doctors buggy). Please help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hi I never heard of anyone oiling a carraige,but then I never knew anyone who lived in the desert either,but it does make sense that in a very hot climate you would want to try and keep some sort of moisture in the wood,if you used oil ,you would want a clear oil so as not to stain the wood,what about spraying it regular with water?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't think the oil is going to go through the paint. You might use furniture polsh to keep the paint shiny, though. 

Nancy


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know on a boat you use Teak Oil for preserving and conditioning the wood exposed to the sun and salt/fresh water.
I don't know if you can use that kind of oil on just any wood though...and if the carriage is freshly painted you already have a "barrier" on the wood from the elements...
Why not ask a carriage restorer this question...

Good luck.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

yes you may be better waiting until it needs painting again and treat it first,if there's any lumber yards near you they may use a treatment on their timber that is suitable to the climate


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

That is a good suggestion to ask a carriage restorer. I don't know why I didn't think of that in the first place! Thank you, I will look into all of this. Currently it is sitting under a carport covered with a tarp so I'm not so worried about the sun. I was mainly worried about dry rot. Not sure if that will happen though with it being freshly painted. Good suggestions, and I will be doing more research! Thank you!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If it does not have a finish that is waterproof I would use teak oil on it. Many are refinished that way.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When carriages were the mode of transportation, they were often driven thro creeks or shallow rivers so they'd get wet. This also kept the spokes and rims tight.


----------

